# Gattuso commenta il KO contro l'Inter. 17 marzo 2019.



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Gattuso ai microfoni di Sky commenta il KO contro l'Inter:"Dove l'abbiamo persa? Nel primo tempo loro molto meglio di noi. Gli abbiamo dato troppo campo. Nel secondo tempo un pò meglio. Abbiamo sofferto le loro imbucate. Ci saltavano sempre dritto per dritto. Tante volte vengo rimproverato perchè sto troppo attempo ma bisogna capire le caratteristiche dei giocatori. La sconfitta non cambia nulla. Dopo iò 2-0 qualsiasi altra squadra avrebbe preso l'imbarcata. La squadra è viva. Abbiamo lottato su tutti i palloni e avuto tante palle gol sul 3-2. *La sconfitta più grande è vedere quello che ha fatto kessie.* Risponderanno loro. Poi risponderò bene io. Per come vedo io il calcio è qualcosa che non ci sta. Ci vuole rispetto per tutti. E' una scena non bella da vedere. La responsabilità è la mia, devo occuparmi della disciplina. Forse di calcio non posso capire nulla ma credo nel gruppo e nella disciplina. Risponderò anche io. oggi è stata una doppia sconfitta. Sul gol Bakayoko è stato passivo. Sette contro due, brucia prendere un gol così. *Paquetà? Ha sentito un indurimento*, ho parlato col dottore e ho dato la possibilità ad un ragazzo più fresco, Oggi non abbiamo coperto bene il campo. Il mio pensiero è che noi dobbiamo giocare come abbiamo fatto gli ultimi 2-3 mesi non regalando campo agli avversari. oggi abbiamo sbagliato questo aspetto. Tutta la solidità della squadra oggi non è stata esaltata".

Gattuso in conferenza:"Nel primo tempo l'Inter ha fatto il Milan degli ultimi due mesi. Kessie? Non posso accettare che uno non stringa la mano al compagno. Fortuna che non l'ho visto, altrimenti facevo anche io qualche figuraccia buttandomi nella mischia".


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso ai microfoni di Sky commenta il KO contro l'Inter:"Dove l'abbiamo persa? Nel primo tempo loro molto meglio di noi. Gli abbiamo dato troppo campo. Nel secondo tempo un pò meglio. Abbiamo sofferto le loro imbucate. Ci saltavano sempre dritto per dritto. Tante volte vengo rimproverato perchè sto troppo attempo ma bisogna capire le caratteristiche dei giocatori. La sconfitta non cambia nulla. *Dopo iò 2-0 qualsiasi altra squadra avrebbe preso l'imbarcata*".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate


Ah okay grazie per aver evitato l'imbarcata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ah okay grazie per aver evitato l'imbarcata.



Dichiarazione inzaghiana.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso ai microfoni di Sky commenta il KO contro l'Inter:"Dove l'abbiamo persa? Nel primo tempo loro molto meglio di noi. Gli abbiamo dato troppo campo. Nel secondo tempo un pò meglio. Abbiamo sofferto le loro imbucate. Ci saltavano sempre dritto per dritto. Tante volte vengo rimproverato perchè sto troppo attempo ma bisogna capire le caratteristiche dei giocatori. La sconfitta non cambia nulla. Dopo iò 2-0 qualsiasi altra squadra avrebbe preso l'imbarcata. La squadra è viva. Abbiamo lottato su tutti i palloni e avuto tante palle gol sul 3-2. *La sconfitta più grande è vedere quello che ha fatto kessie.* Risponderanno loro. Poi risponderò bene io. Per come vedo io il calcio è qualcosa che non ci sta. Ci vuole rispetto per tutti. E' una scena non bella da vedere. La responsabilità è la mia, devo occuparmi della disciplina. Forse di calcio non posso capire nulla ma credo nel gruppo e nella disciplina. Risponderò anche io. oggi è stata una doppia sconfitta".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso ai microfoni di Sky commenta il KO contro l'Inter:"Dove l'abbiamo persa? Nel primo tempo loro molto meglio di noi. Gli abbiamo dato troppo campo. Nel secondo tempo un pò meglio. Abbiamo sofferto le loro imbucate. Ci saltavano sempre dritto per dritto. Tante volte vengo rimproverato perchè sto troppo attempo ma bisogna capire le caratteristiche dei giocatori. La sconfitta non cambia nulla. *Dopo iò 2-0 qualsiasi altra squadra avrebbe preso l'imbarcata*. La squadra è viva. Abbiamo lottato su tutti i palloni e avuto tante palle gol sul 3-2. *La sconfitta più grande è vedere quello che ha fatto kessie.* Risponderanno loro. Poi risponderò bene io. Per come vedo io il calcio è qualcosa che non ci sta. Ci vuole rispetto per tutti. E' una scena non bella da vedere. La responsabilità è la mia, devo occuparmi della disciplina. Forse di calcio non posso capire nulla ma credo nel gruppo e nella disciplina. Risponderò anche io. oggi è stata una doppia sconfitta".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Via ai caroselli dunque.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso ai microfoni di Sky commenta il KO contro l'Inter:"Dove l'abbiamo persa? Nel primo tempo loro molto meglio di noi. Gli abbiamo dato troppo campo. Nel secondo tempo un pò meglio. Abbiamo sofferto le loro imbucate. Ci saltavano sempre dritto per dritto. Tante volte vengo rimproverato perchè sto troppo attempo ma bisogna capire le caratteristiche dei giocatori. La sconfitta non cambia nulla. Dopo iò 2-0 qualsiasi altra squadra avrebbe preso l'imbarcata. La squadra è viva. Abbiamo lottato su tutti i palloni e avuto tante palle gol sul 3-2. *La sconfitta più grande è vedere quello che ha fatto kessie.* Risponderanno loro. Poi risponderò bene io. Per come vedo io il calcio è qualcosa che non ci sta. Ci vuole rispetto per tutti. E' una scena non bella da vedere. La responsabilità è la mia, devo occuparmi della disciplina. Forse di calcio non posso capire nulla ma credo nel gruppo e nella disciplina. Risponderò anche io. oggi è stata una doppia sconfitta".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Kessie finisce sulla luna.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso ai microfoni di Sky commenta il KO contro l'Inter:"Dove l'abbiamo persa? Nel primo tempo loro molto meglio di noi. Gli abbiamo dato troppo campo. Nel secondo tempo un pò meglio. Abbiamo sofferto le loro imbucate. Ci saltavano sempre dritto per dritto. Tante volte vengo rimproverato perchè sto troppo attempo ma bisogna capire le caratteristiche dei giocatori. La sconfitta non cambia nulla. Dopo iò 2-0 qualsiasi altra squadra avrebbe preso l'imbarcata. La squadra è viva. Abbiamo lottato su tutti i palloni e avuto tante palle gol sul 3-2. *La sconfitta più grande è vedere quello che ha fatto kessie.* Risponderanno loro. Poi risponderò bene io. Per come vedo io il calcio è qualcosa che non ci sta. Ci vuole rispetto per tutti. E' una scena non bella da vedere. La responsabilità è la mia, devo occuparmi della disciplina. Forse di calcio non posso capire nulla ma credo nel gruppo e nella disciplina. Risponderò anche io. oggi è stata una doppia sconfitta. Sul gol Bakayoko è stato passivo. Sette contro due, brucia prendere un gol così".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



gattuso scendi dal pero il nervosismo ci può stare.

certo che i tuoi cocchi non fanno niente giocano sotto flebo di valium


----------



## Davidoff (17 Marzo 2019)

Tanto grintoso da calciatore quanto cagon da allenatore, una roba inspiegabile. Approccio mentale da Pisa nelle sfide decisive, ogni singola volta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2019)

Ci sono squadre che dopo i 2-0 recuperano e vincono pure, altro che imbarcate. Ricordo ancora quel derby vinto 3-2 con golasso di Clarenzio partendo proprio da un 2-0....


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso ai microfoni di Sky commenta il KO contro l'Inter:"Dove l'abbiamo persa? Nel primo tempo loro molto meglio di noi. Gli abbiamo dato troppo campo. Nel secondo tempo un pò meglio. Abbiamo sofferto le loro imbucate. Ci saltavano sempre dritto per dritto. Tante volte vengo rimproverato perchè sto troppo attempo ma bisogna capire le caratteristiche dei giocatori. La sconfitta non cambia nulla. Dopo iò 2-0 qualsiasi altra squadra avrebbe preso l'imbarcata. La squadra è viva. Abbiamo lottato su tutti i palloni e avuto tante palle gol sul 3-2. *La sconfitta più grande è vedere quello che ha fatto kessie.* Risponderanno loro. Poi risponderò bene io. Per come vedo io il calcio è qualcosa che non ci sta. Ci vuole rispetto per tutti. E' una scena non bella da vedere. La responsabilità è la mia, devo occuparmi della disciplina. Forse di calcio non posso capire nulla ma credo nel gruppo e nella disciplina. Risponderò anche io. oggi è stata una doppia sconfitta. Sul gol Bakayoko è stato passivo. Sette contro due, brucia prendere un gol così. *Paquetà? Ha sentito un indurimento*, ho parlato col dottore e ho dato la possibilità ad un ragazzo più fresco, Oggi non abbiamo coperto bene il campo. Il mio pensiero è che noi dobbiamo giocare come abbiamo fatto gli ultimi 2-3 mesi non regalando campo agli avversari. oggi abbiamo sbagliato questo aspetto. Tutta la solidità della squadra oggi non è stata esaltata".



.


----------



## chicagousait (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma il Gattuso centrocampista del Milan dei tempi d'oro dove è andato a finire? Quello che si inviava contro quando non sputavi l'anima in campo? Il Gattuso allenatore è una copia sbiadita


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

"Abbiamo evitato l'imbarcata": quindi si dia inizio, senza ulteriore indugio, ai festeggiamenti, che proseguiranno per una notte e un giorno; sarà proiettato il video dell'epica impresa e ne sarà redatta cronaca in versi da tramandarsi alla posterità. Carlo, Mauro, alle penne, orsù!


----------



## Masanijey (17 Marzo 2019)

Rino, mi auguro che tu domattina rassegni le dimissioni, e non lo dico per il bene del Milan, ma semplicemente perché non ti meriti certi tifosi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Rino, mi auguro che tu domattina rassegni le dimissioni, e non lo dico per il bene del Milan, ma semplicemente perché non ti meriti certi tifosi.



Sono i tifosi che non si meritano certe partite e certe sconfitte.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Marzo 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> "Abbiamo evitato l'imbarcata": quindi si dia inizio, senza ulteriore indugio, ai festeggiamenti, che proseguiranno per una notte e un giorno; sarà proiettato il video dell'epica impresa e ne sarà redatta cronaca in versi da tramandarsi alla posterità. Carlo, Mauro, alle penne, orsù!




Tiro fuori il bandierone e si va a fare i caroselli. Dichiarazione che spiega molto bene il mediocre livello dello pseudo-allenatore che siede sulla panchina del Milan.


----------



## Kayl (17 Marzo 2019)

Con gli scarpini hai appeso al chiodo anche le palle, sei un cagasotto.


----------



## cris (17 Marzo 2019)

Alla fine delle fiera tante parole ma nelle partite che contano o scontri diretti la prendiamo sempre in quel posto. Svegliati Gattuso, qualcosa ci sara pure di sbagliato.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Marzo 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tiro fuori il bandierone e si va a fare i caroselli. Dichiarazione che spiega molto bene il mediocre livello dello pseudo-allenatore che siede sulla panchina del Milan.



Non solo il livello tecnico, secondo il quale, tutto sommato, sarebbe quasi andata bene.

E' pure di un meschino agghiacciante, tirando in ballo l'episodio di Kessie. Sposta l'attenzione su quello, e la vera sconfitta nel derby sarebbe poi alla fine colpa dell'ivoriano, il resto è tutto ok.

Io non ho parole, mi dispiace solo per Leonardo, Piatek e Paquetà, che si staranno chiedendo che razza di squadra è questa.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Marzo 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Tanto grintoso da calciatore quanto cagon da allenatore, una roba inspiegabile. Approccio mentale da Pisa nelle sfide decisive, ogni singola volta.



invece è propio il contrario, ripropone il gioco che faceva lui in campo anche da allenatore,
medianaccio davanti alla difesa che correva e rompeva il gioco avversario, in fase offensiva
era lo 0 assoluto, in pratica lo stesso identico gioco del milan di adesso, leva donnarumma e
piatek facciamo il catenaccio con 9 gattuso in campo..


----------



## Pungiglione (17 Marzo 2019)

Stasera Gattuso disastroso. Primo tempo in cui siamo stati pesantemente umiliati tatticamente, Broccovic e Vagino che in due tocchi saltavano il centrocampo come ridere.

Vediamo quale sarà la gestione di Kessie cercando di non fare figure dim****a


----------



## Igniorante (17 Marzo 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Tanto grintoso da calciatore quanto cagon da allenatore, una roba inspiegabile. Approccio mentale da Pisa nelle sfide decisive, ogni singola volta.



Amen. 
Ma infatti è lì che allenava, dopotutto.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> invece è propio il contrario, ripropone il gioco che faceva lui in campo anche da allenatore,
> medianaccio davanti alla difesa che correva e rompeva il gioco avversario, in fase offensiva
> era lo 0 assoluto, in pratica lo stesso identico gioco del milan di adesso, leva donnarumma e
> piatek facciamo il catenaccio con 9 gattuso in campo..



Insomma, se è proprio quel gioco vorrebbe dire non subire praticamente nulla. Sento paragoni con l'Atletico, ma cosa c'entra il Milan con l'Atletico che ha sollevato 8 trofei? Tralasciando l'ultimo periodo dell'Atletico, è generalmente una squadra che non ti fa concedere nulla. 

In questo Milan con l'Atletico o con una fase difensiva non c'è nulla. C'è solo una squadra che gioca in modo casuale sia in fase difensiva che offensiva. Non c'è nulla.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso ai microfoni di Sky commenta il KO contro l'Inter:"Dove l'abbiamo persa? Nel primo tempo loro molto meglio di noi. Gli abbiamo dato troppo campo. Nel secondo tempo un pò meglio. Abbiamo sofferto le loro imbucate. Ci saltavano sempre dritto per dritto. Tante volte vengo rimproverato perchè sto troppo attempo ma bisogna capire le caratteristiche dei giocatori. La sconfitta non cambia nulla. Dopo iò 2-0 qualsiasi altra squadra avrebbe preso l'imbarcata. La squadra è viva. Abbiamo lottato su tutti i palloni e avuto tante palle gol sul 3-2. *La sconfitta più grande è vedere quello che ha fatto kessie.* Risponderanno loro. Poi risponderò bene io. Per come vedo io il calcio è qualcosa che non ci sta. Ci vuole rispetto per tutti. E' una scena non bella da vedere. La responsabilità è la mia, devo occuparmi della disciplina. Forse di calcio non posso capire nulla ma credo nel gruppo e nella disciplina. Risponderò anche io. oggi è stata una doppia sconfitta. Sul gol Bakayoko è stato passivo. Sette contro due, brucia prendere un gol così. *Paquetà? Ha sentito un indurimento*, ho parlato col dottore e ho dato la possibilità ad un ragazzo più fresco, Oggi non abbiamo coperto bene il campo. Il mio pensiero è che noi dobbiamo giocare come abbiamo fatto gli ultimi 2-3 mesi non regalando campo agli avversari. oggi abbiamo sbagliato questo aspetto. Tutta la solidità della squadra oggi non è stata esaltata".
> 
> Gattuso in conferenza:"Nel primo tempo l'Inter ha fatto il Milan degli ultimi due mesi".



.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non solo il livello tecnico, secondo il quale, tutto sommato, sarebbe quasi andata bene.
> 
> E' pure di un meschino agghiacciante, tirando in ballo l'episodio di Kessie. Sposta l'attenzione su quello, e la vera sconfitta nel derby sarebbe poi alla fine colpa dell'ivoriano, il resto è tutto ok.
> 
> Io non ho parole, mi dispiace solo per Leonardo, Piatek e Paquetà, che si staranno chiedendo che razza di squadra è questa.




Non ti preoccupare, vedrai che a far dimenticare l’ennesimo scempio e continuare a fare il lavaggio del cervello ai milanisti ci penseranno i giornalisti amici. Gli stessi che, imbeccati chissà da chi, (.....) da mesi blaterano di rinnovo...peccato per lui che ci sia Leo e non il boccalone Mirabelli, proprio peccato eh..


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2019)

in pratica ha detto che giochiamo così in base agli uomini che abbiamo,non credo che si possa giocare solo così
quello che mi ha meravigliato è stato che dopo appena dieci minuti nella ripresa ha voluto rischiare con il doppio attaccante,non ricordo altre volte questo affrettare i tempi.
kessie terzino destro però grida vendetta.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso ai microfoni di Sky commenta il KO contro l'Inter:"Dove l'abbiamo persa? Nel primo tempo loro molto meglio di noi. Gli abbiamo dato troppo campo. Nel secondo tempo un pò meglio. Abbiamo sofferto le loro imbucate. Ci saltavano sempre dritto per dritto. Tante volte vengo rimproverato perchè sto troppo attempo ma bisogna capire le caratteristiche dei giocatori. La sconfitta non cambia nulla. Dopo iò 2-0 qualsiasi altra squadra avrebbe preso l'imbarcata. La squadra è viva. Abbiamo lottato su tutti i palloni e avuto tante palle gol sul 3-2. *La sconfitta più grande è vedere quello che ha fatto kessie.* Risponderanno loro. Poi risponderò bene io. Per come vedo io il calcio è qualcosa che non ci sta. Ci vuole rispetto per tutti. E' una scena non bella da vedere. La responsabilità è la mia, devo occuparmi della disciplina. Forse di calcio non posso capire nulla ma credo nel gruppo e nella disciplina. Risponderò anche io. oggi è stata una doppia sconfitta. Sul gol Bakayoko è stato passivo. Sette contro due, brucia prendere un gol così. *Paquetà? Ha sentito un indurimento*, ho parlato col dottore e ho dato la possibilità ad un ragazzo più fresco, Oggi non abbiamo coperto bene il campo. Il mio pensiero è che noi dobbiamo giocare come abbiamo fatto gli ultimi 2-3 mesi non regalando campo agli avversari. oggi abbiamo sbagliato questo aspetto. Tutta la solidità della squadra oggi non è stata esaltata".
> 
> Gattuso in conferenza:"Nel primo tempo l'Inter ha fatto il Milan degli ultimi due mesi. Kessie? Non posso accettare che uno non stringa la mano al compagno. Fortuna che non l'ho visto, altrimenti facevo anche io qualche figuraccia buttandomi nella mischia".



.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Vergognoso prendersela in diretta con Kessie per nascondere la propria incapacità. Cagòn e vigliacco


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso ai microfoni di Sky commenta il KO contro l'Inter:"Dove l'abbiamo persa? Nel primo tempo loro molto meglio di noi. Gli abbiamo dato troppo campo. Nel secondo tempo un pò meglio. Abbiamo sofferto le loro imbucate. Ci saltavano sempre dritto per dritto. Tante volte vengo rimproverato perchè sto troppo attempo ma bisogna capire le caratteristiche dei giocatori. La sconfitta non cambia nulla. Dopo iò 2-0 qualsiasi altra squadra avrebbe preso l'imbarcata. La squadra è viva. Abbiamo lottato su tutti i palloni e avuto tante palle gol sul 3-2. *La sconfitta più grande è vedere quello che ha fatto kessie.* Risponderanno loro. Poi risponderò bene io. Per come vedo io il calcio è qualcosa che non ci sta. Ci vuole rispetto per tutti. E' una scena non bella da vedere. La responsabilità è la mia, devo occuparmi della disciplina. Forse di calcio non posso capire nulla ma credo nel gruppo e nella disciplina. Risponderò anche io. oggi è stata una doppia sconfitta. Sul gol Bakayoko è stato passivo. Sette contro due, brucia prendere un gol così. *Paquetà? Ha sentito un indurimento*, ho parlato col dottore e ho dato la possibilità ad un ragazzo più fresco, Oggi non abbiamo coperto bene il campo. Il mio pensiero è che noi dobbiamo giocare come abbiamo fatto gli ultimi 2-3 mesi non regalando campo agli avversari. oggi abbiamo sbagliato questo aspetto. Tutta la solidità della squadra oggi non è stata esaltata".
> 
> Gattuso in conferenza:"Nel primo tempo l'Inter ha fatto il Milan degli ultimi due mesi. Kessie? Non posso accettare che uno non stringa la mano al compagno. *Fortuna che non l'ho visto, altrimenti facevo anche io qualche figuraccia buttandomi nella mischia"*.


Delirio puro, questo pensa di essere ancora giocatore, tornasse a coverciano che è meglio.


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Dalla prossima tutti dietro e speriamo in piatek, patetico


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Insomma, se è proprio quel gioco vorrebbe dire non subire praticamente nulla. Sento paragoni con l'Atletico, ma cosa c'entra il Milan con l'Atletico che ha sollevato 8 trofei? Tralasciando l'ultimo periodo dell'Atletico, è generalmente una squadra che non ti fa concedere nulla.
> 
> In questo Milan con l'Atletico o con una fase difensiva non c'è nulla. C'è solo una squadra che gioca in modo casuale sia in fase difensiva che offensiva. Non c'è nulla.



io parlo del fatto che gattuso imposta il gioco della squadra in maniera simile a come giocava
lui sul campo, se ci pensi anche Simeone aveva un ruolo/gioco molto simile a quello che ha dato
all' atletico.


----------



## Garrincha (18 Marzo 2019)

L'Inter nel primo tempo ha giocato come il Milan? Se lo avesse fatto davvero si sarebbe chiusa nella propria area e non avrebbe segnato...

Non gli basta venire incensato dagli amici, pure gli autoelogi deve farsi 

Delira veramente se pensa che il suo Milan abbia mai mostrato uno straccio di gioco 

È più deluso per la rissa che per il risultato mentre Spalletti con lo spogliatoio diviso vince, la partita si può riassumere tutta qui


Non è e non sarà mai un allenatore di calcio, è meglio di Filippo Inzaghi solo perché totalmente devoto a non prendere gol per il resto sono della stessa pasta


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso ai microfoni di Sky commenta il KO contro l'Inter:"Dove l'abbiamo persa? Nel primo tempo loro molto meglio di noi. Gli abbiamo dato troppo campo. Nel secondo tempo un pò meglio. Abbiamo sofferto le loro imbucate. Ci saltavano sempre dritto per dritto. Tante volte vengo rimproverato perchè sto troppo attempo ma bisogna capire le caratteristiche dei giocatori. La sconfitta non cambia nulla. Dopo iò 2-0 qualsiasi altra squadra avrebbe preso l'imbarcata. La squadra è viva. Abbiamo lottato su tutti i palloni e avuto tante palle gol sul 3-2. *La sconfitta più grande è vedere quello che ha fatto kessie.* Risponderanno loro. Poi risponderò bene io. Per come vedo io il calcio è qualcosa che non ci sta. Ci vuole rispetto per tutti. E' una scena non bella da vedere. La responsabilità è la mia, devo occuparmi della disciplina. Forse di calcio non posso capire nulla ma credo nel gruppo e nella disciplina. Risponderò anche io. oggi è stata una doppia sconfitta. Sul gol Bakayoko è stato passivo. Sette contro due, brucia prendere un gol così. *Paquetà? Ha sentito un indurimento*, ho parlato col dottore e ho dato la possibilità ad un ragazzo più fresco, Oggi non abbiamo coperto bene il campo. Il mio pensiero è che noi dobbiamo giocare come abbiamo fatto gli ultimi 2-3 mesi non regalando campo agli avversari. oggi abbiamo sbagliato questo aspetto. Tutta la solidità della squadra oggi non è stata esaltata".
> 
> Gattuso in conferenza:"Nel primo tempo l'Inter ha fatto il Milan degli ultimi due mesi. Kessie? Non posso accettare che uno non stringa la mano al compagno. Fortuna che non l'ho visto, altrimenti facevo anche io qualche figuraccia buttandomi nella mischia".



.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> L'Inter nel primo tempo ha giocato come il Milan? Se lo avesse fatto davvero si sarebbe chiusa nella propria area e non avrebbe segnato...
> 
> Non gli basta venire incensato dagli amici, pure gli autoelogi deve farsi
> 
> ...



se dai la stessa rosa che aveva Inzaghi a Gattuso secondo me retrocede...


----------



## iceman. (18 Marzo 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se dai la stessa rosa che aveva Inzaghi a Gattuso secondo me retrocede...



Non abbiamo un allenatore dai tempi di Ancelotti, 11 anni senza allenatore questi sono i risultati.


----------



## elpacoderoma (18 Marzo 2019)

“Tante volte vengo rimproverato perchè sto troppo attempo ma bisogna capire le caratteristiche dei giocatori”

Qui si riferiva al pressing..sicuramente non hai giocatori veloci e di corsa che sanno fare pressing però la colpa è soprattutto tua che tiene fuori l unico che ti da quello strappo in più fino all infortunio di Paqueta.


----------



## MarcoG (18 Marzo 2019)

Non so perché ancora ascoltate le dichiarazioni pre e post partita. Che volete che dica un allenatore? Montella era un'eccezione perché rideva, e la cosa era poco professionale, ma qua, facesse il mea culpa o accusasse l'arbitro o trovasse alibi, in ogni caso Rino e tutti sappiamo che ci sono stati degli errori.


----------



## Black (18 Marzo 2019)

per fortuna che abbiamo evitato l'imbarcata. Grazie Gattuso per l'ennesimo gran risultato negli scontri diretti. E pensare che ieri sera ero triste, invece dobbiamo essere fieri


----------

